# How to: DIY fertilizer?



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

I want to make my own fertilizer to keep cost down. What do I need and where can I get them?


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

I've got the same question.


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

http://sites.google.com/site/aquaticplantfertilizer/home/chemicals


----------



## cbwmn (Dec 18, 2007)

Go to aquariumfertilizer.com.
Then you can mix your own.

Charles


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

you need KNO3 and KH2PO4. That should be enough to provide N, P and K for your plant. You also need to add trace element


----------



## Franzi (Dec 7, 2009)

aquariumfertilizer.com is great. 2 days after ordering, I got my Potassium Nitrate, Mono Potassium Phosphate, Potassium Sulfate, and CSM+B Plantex (all packed in one Priority Shipping box for $6). Follow the EI Dosing instructions on the EI dosing sticky and you'll be all set.


----------



## tighidden (Jan 16, 2010)

If you guys are interested this guy Curtis on plantgeek.net has a whole set up with instructions for beginners to help them get started that he sends you. It is jut the price of all the ferts. It is really great to get started, I just bought one from him last month. Here is his website http://www.lyretailsaquarium.com/ you should check it out. Click on the section for plants and ferts for sale.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

Most of us use aquariumfertilizer.com

They've got the best prices on everything save perhaps chelated iron (most just use CSM+B anyhow). They're very fast to ship, reliable, etc.

In my opinion, the first place to start is with water quality. Bug your water department for a report or find it online. Find out how much nitrogen, phosphorous, magnesium and calcium is in your water. You can usually get them to perform a specific test on your tap water for a reasonable price too. 

Doing this will save you money and improve your aquarium. It may turn out you don't need to dose some nutrients, or need more of others. If you post all the information you can get (a link to your water quality report would be good) then we can get started.

If you're feeling impatient and just want to jump in and adjust later, I'd recommend ordering the following:

1lb KNO3 (potassium nitrate)
1lb KH2PO4 (potassium phosphate)
1lb CSM+B
1lb CaSO4 (ask them what hydrate they're selling, get CaCl2 if you want to mix stock solutions)

Getting this from aquariumfertilizer.com will cost $31 with shipping. The 

From there buy MgSO4.7H2O (epsom salts) from your local pharmacy. Shouldn't cost more than $4/5lb.

Paying for things like GH booster and pre-weighed dosing is going to cost you more money; people charge you more to do this for you.

From there, it's a question of what you're doing with your tank. Tap water reports and letting us all know your light intensity will be helpful in determining this.


----------

